# Software



## sigi2208 (20 November 2010)

Hallo,

ich brauche eine Software für SPS NT/PS MINICONTROL. Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 November 2010)

sigi2208 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich brauche eine Software für SPS NT/PS MINICONTROL. Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?



Kannst du mal schreiben was du wirklich willst, deine
Frage lässt keine richtigen Schluss zu. 

Dein Wunsch hört sich ein wenig danach an als wenn
du mal bei Beckhoff unter Twincat schauen solltest.


----------



## PN/DP (21 November 2010)

Meine neue Glaskugel (von IBFS) meint, es geht um die uralte Minicontrol von B&R. Programmiert wird die mit ProSys.
Zu ProSys gibt es hier im Forum auch schon einige Themen, die man mit der Forumsuche finden kann.
Oder man googled nach ProSys und BRKAOL5-1.

Am besten Du wendest Dich direkt an http://www.br-automation.com/

Harald


----------

